# Travel Log - Nevada



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 14, 2014)

I hope I'm not getting too long winded and boring.  Stop me if you've heard this before.

Nevada - I decided to not talk about Area 51, turns out I'd have to kill you if I told you.  Other locations are some of my favorite places.  

Likes:  VEGAS BABY!!! First trip was in '55, all I bought was a BIG cigar at a novelty shop on Fremont Street, what did a 10 YO kid know.  

View attachment 8495View attachment 8496

We did see the western town (no longer there) at the Frontier (at that time it was nothing more than a western saloon with a few slots).  1955 was after the Bugsy' Siegel era (I didn't call him that!).  My father had worked as a brick mason building homes for the influx of casino workers and people moving in for the tourist trade.  I love everything about it the casinos, the lights, the buffets, the weird people, the shows, even the muggers and prostitutes walking the streets (gives me an air of danger after placing my hand firmly on my wallet).  I've seen the damn dam enough times but never went inside (shutter, closed in spaces).  I went to the 'Gold and Silver Pawn Shop' (Pawn Stars) but only saw Antwone the door man, none of the other 'stars' were there.  It was crowded and there were more racks with hats, t-shirts, coffee cups,,,etc. than pawned items for sale or so it appeared.  

Reno, 'The Biggest Little City in the World', the divorce capitol of America.  It's where the sex workers from the Mustang Ranch spent their hard earned money.  Also hosts several major casinos (some which had closed down during the latest economic downturn).  Lake Tahoo is nearby but I never made it to any of the casinos, either lost my money before hand or had my family with me.  Elko along I-80 another minor gambling mecca with Stockman's, Red Lion and at one time the Commericial.  You can get married fast, listen to 'Cowboy' poets and get one heck of a Basque meal.  There are several restuarants run by the Basque (they are probably the overflow relatives of the sheep herders that are in NV).  Wendover - My personal proving grounds on the Utah/Nevada border along I-80, Jackpot north on US 91 on the border of Utah and Idaho located there especially to get some of the money earned from Idaho spud farming, been to both more times than I dare tell my wife or GA sponser.  Mesquite another border town on the AZ/UT/NV borders, caters mainly to the traveler on I-15 and the large population of retirees living in St. George, Utah. Laughlin along the Colorado River in SE NV borders AZ/NV, never stopped, in too big a hurry to get to LV.  A visit to Virginia City is also a must see especially the brothel museum and 'suicide' table, bring your hiking boots.  

Dislikes:  The Heat in So NV, the vastness between locations, roadside litter and losing money.

I wanted to know about US 93 from Vegas to Reno now that I live in OR so I located a 47 minute video on youtube where some girl had mounted a dash cam and recorded at least 95% of the trip then increased the speed to 10X's.  I wasted 47 minutes of my life watching sage brush and alkali wiz by at I assume 650 miles per hour.  It was a desolate journey with a few stops along the way to gas up, eat and other personal reasons.  Flying is not an option as mentioned before.  I wonder if I-5 would be faster? 

Another time a friend and I had journeyed out to Wendover via the northern route only to break down in the small railroad community of Montello, NV.  One closed gas station (it was Sunday), one bar that was open and one cafe.  At the bar we solicited a ride from a trucker heading to Vegas, his route went to Wells (north) and connected to US91 (the road used in 'World's Fastest Indian').  The driver dropped us off at a dingy casino in Wells and we spent the next 12 hours gambling, drinking and not caring whether we were going to make it to Wendover or for that matter back home.  We finally sobered up and found ourselves broke, no ride and no prospects.  We decided to thumb back to Montello and call someone to come and help us.  We hitched a ride with a Catholic 'Deacon' and his dog Riley.  The dog was shedding and I was wearing a dark blue jump suit from the 80's, did I mention he was a friendly Golden Lab.  Anyway when we finally arrived home I had blond hairs all over me, try to explain your way out of that with your wife.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 14, 2014)

LOL...SOP, those dog hairs will get you every time.....Love your reviews, keep'em coming.

I've always liked Vegas, been too many times to count, my first trip out there we stayed at the Castaways that was across the street from the Sands, tells you how old I am..lol  I won a thousand dollars on my first trip on the slots and that started my love affair with Vegas, I still go occasionally, but no longer gamble, only go to the shows.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 14, 2014)

LOL-Our grandson just left for a job in Montana last week. Left here (Northern CA) at 4am,planning on driving all day and spending the night in Twin Falls,ID. Made better time than expected and just drove all the way through to his destination in Helena,MT. Anyway,he text us when he arrived and hubby was having a "chat" with him-he said "Every town past Jackpot,NV reminded me of the movie "The Hills Have Eyes". Saw a moose head in the middle of the road-I swear if I had stopped in any of those towns,that would have been my head." Of course,where did he end up? First assignment started today-a stint in Broadus,MT. Pop. 468. 1 motel,1 grocery store,2 gas stations. That`s it. Good thing he knows how to cook. Job is expected to be completed in October,so they will move elsewhere-possibly Utah. Couldn`t be any worse,right?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 14, 2014)

And then,of course,his uncle (my son) has to text him this-just in case he wasn`t creeped out enough lol....


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 14, 2014)

Mrs.  Kind of like a scene out of 'Deliverance', huh?  I think your biggest worry would be up around Sandpoint.  Lots of survivalists and such, remember Ruby Ridge?  I was looking several years back for a cabin site there, I found a listing in Mother Earth News.  I called and the realtor/seller asked me all sorts of odd questions, 'Where am I from?', 'Where do my ancestors hail from?',,,etc.  I think he was screening me for acceptance into their way of life.  My mother grew up in So. ID, There is a family owned acerage near a lake in So ID that I can build a cabin on, if I wanted.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2014)

I really enjoy your stories, sir. Keep them coming. Ah come on. Let's hear all about Area 51. You know, where they keep all those UFOs and dead aliens. :magnify:


----------

